# Jemand bock zu Zocken



## B-A-N-G-E-R (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo suche paar Leute zum zocken. Spiele sehr abwechselungsreich und habe eigentlich immer alle aktuellen Games, bzw. was heist alle, alle gehen natürlich nicht  
Habe z.b. Spiele wie Call of Duty, Battlefield, Medal of honor, Crysis, Alien vs. Predator usw. . Habe aber auch Spiele wie Diablo 3, Portal usw. Spiele aber auch   Autorennen, GTA, Starcraft, Command & Conquer usw. also wie ihr seht quer durch die Reihe.
Hauptsächlich zocke ich zwar Shooter aber habs gerne auch mal chillig. 
Habe auch nen kleinen TS3 server und naja mal schauen wer sich so meldet, hauptsache alt genug!
Meldet euch am besten direkt mit welchen Game ihr zocken wollt dann weiß man direkt bescheid


----------



## Matze211 (1. Februar 2013)

Bei BF3 wäre ich hin und wieder dabei. Name: Mathias0207


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2013)

Gib mal deinen Steamnamen, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## naruto8073 (1. Februar 2013)

Klar bin gerne dabei.Spiele egoschuter meistens. CoF.Dyt Blops2 und,und,und. Mein steam name naruto8073. Ab 17 uhr.


----------



## KartoffelxD (1. Februar 2013)

Bei Bf3 bin ich auch dabei : FleischKartoffel


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (1. Februar 2013)

Hab mir gerade borderlands 2 geholt, vieleicht bekommen wir da ja ein 4er Team zusammen


----------



## KartoffelxD (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch Borderlands 2


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (2. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Gib mal deinen Steamnamen, dann sehen wir weiter



B A N G E R


Bild hat sonen bunten Hintergrund


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (4. Februar 2013)

Leute wo seit ihr


----------

